# Avatar Request



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

Hey can someone make this picture into avatar size and put the word Kilik at the bottom (Kilik in the color Blue). Rep and points are offered.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Here you go bro. :thumb02:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Hope this is alright =)

edit - ahh toez beat me to it haha.


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

I repped both you.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks Kalik. Here are a couple more.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Im a bit late:


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

That font is perfect Composure. I don't know how you do it. I'm digging your Jones AV.


----------

